# Some Macro shots - using iPhone



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

lol much better than what I could do......that doesn't suck at all.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

not bad at all. i think the first one is your best actually.
the 3rd and the 4th seem slightly off, because by definition of macro, the closest surface should be the sharpest, but we see the background in focus and the front as blurry. just my two cents! 

and the 4s.....make my camera phone look like dooky. hahahaha.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice, love the first shot


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful I like them all


----------

